# Preaching on Acts 13:42-52



## Denton Elliott (Aug 18, 2009)

Saints,

I will be preaching on this section in a couple weeks and am thinking through several points. Any ideas?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 18, 2009)

Well there is the point of why Paul was now taking his message to the Gentiles.

AMR


----------



## Denton Elliott (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes this is specifically why I picked this passage. I plan on preaching on this topic and that is why I started this thread to gather any verses and advice on what to cover. For example, I want to talk about how salvation has come to the Gentiles, but in reality, Israel was supposed to be evangelizing already. This is where I need some help in developing how Israel was God's evangelism plan, so to speak, but they neglected their role. I also will talk about the antinomy between man's responsibility and God's sovereignty. 
Also there is the tie in with Hab. 1:6 quoted in the verses before this passage about judgment.

Just seeking some input if any of you can think of anything.


----------

